# Workshop (Garage) Extension Advice Needed



## Sideways (10 Jul 2020)

My workshop is a single car garage. Built of single skin brick and with a flat roof.
It is attached to the side of the house, with no access through and projects 10-12 feet behind the rear wall of the house.
Some general maintenance is due in the next year, replacing the window and door in the rear wall and after good experiences with a garden shed, upgrading the flat roof to EDPM rubber.

This is an ideal time to extend the garage about 6 feet backwards and move the (back) door to the side of this extension for better access from the garden. I'll gain a little extra uninterrupted wall space from this and every little helps 

MY QUESTION : What do I need to know about adding / extending the foundations and the join between the existing and new walls ?

The one task I won't attempt myself is bricklaying but I need to know enough to be a sensible client...

Cheers.


----------



## MikeG. (10 Jul 2020)

There are one or two things to be careful about with this sort of extension. Firstly, check that it falls within your Permitted Developments rights, otherwise you'll need to apply for planning permission. However, assuming that's all OK, then the junctions are the next thing to focus on. For a start, the new walls shouldn't line through with the old. Set them in by at least half a brick. If it becomes a masonry to masonry joint, this will need to be a movement joint, with sleeved ties and a mastic joint. The junction between foundations will probably need starter bars, and the new foundations must go to at least the depth of the old ones. Trying to establish continuity between DPMs and DPCs at this junction will also need some thought.

Good to hear you're a convert to EPDM.


----------



## Sideways (10 Jul 2020)

Thanks Mike,
I was hoping that this might catch your eye.

Sometimes you just don't know what you don't know. Now I have some starting points for my reading up


----------

